# I can't create Partition when the windows is running for sometime.



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm using Windows Server 2003 R2
CPU : Q8200
Ram : Kingston 4GB
MB : Ep45 UD3r
HDD : WD 640GB AAKS (Blue)

I'm having problme with creating partition on Disk management Everytime I do a fresh restart and Create Partition it works just fine. But if I leave the computer running for a while like 8-10 hours when I come back to create another partition it said "internal error" so it could not be created or sometime windows will ask to have a look in Event Viewer which there notthing about the issue in it.

What I have notice is that this issue will always comes with the problem on the image below


When I do a freah restart on the computer the User Properties will have 8 tabs and the partition could be create just fine.


And When I leave the computer running for 8-10 hours it will change to have only 4 tabs left and it is very very slow to open a "User Properties" at this time the partition also couldn't be create.
Thank you very much to every answers.


----------

